# This worries me.



## Obtuse tail (Aug 3, 2011)

Dear god i hope this doesn't happen. 

http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2011/08/the-legislation-that-could-kill-internet-privacy-for-good/242853/

I hope this is the right place to post it, as id does have something to do with computers.


----------



## Panthura (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm. More likely than not, nothing will come of this, but there's a small chance that it might fall into the wrong hands. Personally, I don't like the idea of *anyone* having my personal information without my consent.


----------



## Ley (Aug 3, 2011)

Way to go government..


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hopefully it won't pass, but.......


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Nothing to hide, nothing to fear.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks like it might be shut down in face of the constitution when it gets up there.
To me it conflicts with the 4th amendment on both sides of it.

I'm not saying the child pornography part is what I'm against---if they properly worded this thing I'd praise it. As-is the 4th may shut it down because this thing is a gigantic enabler for corrupted motives which means people COULD do unreasonable search and seizure AND not have probably cause. It's an anti-4th.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> Nothing to hide, nothing to fear.


Clearly. Now, please strip down completely naked for your daily cavity search. What's wrong? If you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to fear.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 4, 2011)

Where's the respect of other peoples privacy?
I don't have pretty much nothing to hide, but you shouldn't be able to monitor every single person. But even if this failed, google is working its way to global internet control and monitoring people.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Where's the respect of other peoples privacy?
> I don't have pretty much nothing to hide, but you shouldn't be able to monitor every single person. But even if this failed, google is working its way to global internet control and monitoring people.


That's what we have the 4th amendment for. 

Google does analytic things with the data they collect. So many tin foil hats appear when it comes to google and researching its userbase based on cookies and clicks---all search engines do this shit but it seems Google is the only "bad person" in it all. Nevermind Bing and Windows Live who do exactly the same.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dammit, will the government ever stop bitching about monitoring internet usage?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 9, 2011)

Do things with names that ridiculous and long ever get passed?


----------



## Apex (Aug 19, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Do things with names that ridiculous and long ever get passed?



The Combating Online Infringement and Counterfeits Act.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 19, 2011)

Apex said:


> The Combating Online Infringement and Counterfeits Act.



Wrong bill.  This story's about 112 HR.1981, the Protecting Children From Internet Pornographers Act.

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/07/house-committee-approves-bill-mandating-internet


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder if they purposefully keep throwing out these ridiculous ideas in the hope that people will eventually get bored of boycotting them, so they can finally pass one unchallenged.


----------



## keretceres (Aug 19, 2011)

... so just run this by me again? they are going to monitor EVERY SINGLE internet user in the US?
Do people not realise how impossible that would be? THAT said, there are some things they can and will probably do, if this ridiculous thing does get though congress - keywords. they may force search engines to track certain keywords that are searched, and or look out for certain tell tale signs of pornography use- the latter will probably be a waste of time and simply create more pointless jobs (probably a good thing) spending lots of public funds (probably a bad thing)

Basically what it will come down to is: HOW will they pay for it. Who will do it and which keywords they track may also be another thing to think about.
I am worried that the UK will follow suit- we already have ISP's threatening to block users that Pirate and put it in their contract that they may investigate users that they feel are not fairly using bandwidth... (bandwidth in the UK is an actual joke...)

Owell :/


----------



## Apex (Aug 19, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Wrong bill.  This story's about 112 HR.1981, the Protecting Children From Internet Pornographers Act.
> 
> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/07/house-committee-approves-bill-mandating-internet



nonono I was replying the guy above me, I forgot to quote. My mistake.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

There are billions of computer users
How in the fuck do they expect to monitor every single one?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> There are billions of computer users
> How in the fuck do they expect to monitor every single one?



They expect us ISPs to log everything that allows the feds to connect Internet traffic to specific individuals and keep those logs for an arbitrarily long time, for the exclusive purpose of letting the feds rifle through them at their leisure.  As well as anyone else who breaks in or plays federal agents convincingly enough.


----------



## Apex (Aug 19, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> They expect us ISPs to log everything that allows the feds to connect Internet traffic to specific individuals and keep those logs for an arbitrarily long time, for the exclusive purpose of letting the feds rifle through them at their leisure.  As well as anyone else who breaks in or plays federal agents convincingly enough.



And we all know how secure ISPs are RIGHT?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 19, 2011)

Apex said:


> And we all know how secure ISPs are RIGHT?



The ones boasting about their security, like any Internet company boasting its security, give me great concern.  We all saw how perfectly secure HB Gary Federal was.

But I should hope that ISPs, by virtue of dealing with Internet infrastructure and connections daily, have security policies and practices a lot saner than the average Internet company.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

this is retarded
I appreciate the want to abolish chomos/cp-peddlers but this is just time and $$ that could help with busting child porn rings and getting missing children back to their parents from abusers


----------



## Apex (Aug 19, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> The ones boasting about their security, like any Internet company boasting its security, give me great concern.  We all saw how perfectly secure HB Gary Federal was.
> 
> But I should hope that ISPs, by virtue of dealing with Internet infrastructure and connections daily, have security policies and practices a lot saner than the average Internet company.



But what about the ones that don't? A vast majority of people connect through alternate ISPs (DSL Extreme, Cablevision, Frontier, etc) because that's what's available to them. I'm quite sure their security isn't on par with say, AT&T. That's what scares me about this bill...when millions of people's identities are stolen and hocked off to the highest bidder, who is going to take responsibility? Surely not the government.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 19, 2011)

Apex said:


> But what about the ones that don't? A vast majority of people connect through alternate ISPs (DSL Extreme, Cablevision, Frontier, etc) because that's what's available to them. I'm quite sure their security isn't on par with say, AT&T. That's what scares me about this bill...when millions of people's identities are stolen and hocked off to the highest bidder, who is going to take responsibility? Surely not the government.



Of course the government won't take responsibility, but oh do they want to extend their authority as far as they can.  What better way than via thought-terminating cliches such as this "think of the children" one?


----------



## Apex (Aug 19, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Of course the government won't take responsibility, but oh do they want to extend their authority as far as they can.  What better way than via thought-terminating cliches such as this "think of the children" one?



Of course, and because it's America nobody will protest. Anyone that does, will be labeled as a pedophile, and why the bill is in place. What a free country this is. If only expatriation were an easy venture...


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2011)

Fuck sake... 1984 is starting to become a reality.


----------



## Apex (Aug 20, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Fuck sake... 1984 is starting to become a reality.



This. Scary times we live in, no? All the loonies in their tin foil hats are starting to be right.


----------

